

Having troubles staying up with 3 day sale happening now - ebel
https://www.southwest.com/?

======
SQL2219
I got through momentarily today. You have to book your flights for Aug 24 and
after. The savings were not that great, I think I could've saved $80-90 on a
round trip flight that I was looking at.

